# Question about Port Versions



## ter2007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am an advanced beginner. I have a question about the ports. Now I know I can download a ports tarball, but there is never a version or date associated with it. Is there any place where I can download a Ports tarball according to specific ports version or date. I know I can grab ports for release versions. I have looked around and can't find anything.

I am really looking for an older version of a port. Is there anyway I can find an older version of a port? But the port is newer than a release and is intermediate between the next release.

I am specifically looking for wine-1.1.7,1.
wine-1.1.8,1 is broken.

Also, is it possible to get emails when the ports tree changes?


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 21, 2008)

ports-mgmt/portdowngrade



> Also, is it possible to get emails when the ports tree changes?



You can subcribe to freshports.org


----------



## ter2007 (Nov 21, 2008)

*portdowngrade: Command not found.*

Don't know why that command does not work. Looked on web????????????????????????????

man portdowngrade works.


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 21, 2008)

which portdowngrade && portdowngrade


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're using the default TCSH shell, after installing software you need to run the "rehash" command for the shell to be able to locate the program.

Another reason I don't use CSH based shells...


----------



## Lowell (Nov 21, 2008)

The ports tree is kept in a version control database, just like the base system.  This means you can always access the ports tree as it was at any time or with any release.  There are multiple ways to do this, described in the Handbook (see chapters such as "Updating FreeBSD" and "The Cutting Edge"); which method is best for you depends on your circumstances and preferences.

In general, though, you want the latest version of the ports tree.  The only common exception is when a port is broken for you for some reason and you want to go back to a previous one that worked.  Even that isn't _very_ common, though.


----------



## ter2007 (Nov 21, 2008)

Got it working. Downgraded my port - no problem. I did a couple of thing, but not sure what I did to make it work. I really think doing a reboot is what did it.


----------

